# The influence of cubes in your times



## cunningcuber (Nov 3, 2011)

Cubes better than the rubik's brand's lower your times.I've always wonderedhow much difference do they make.So i propose this challenge(3x3x3 only):
-Do five solves with the cube you usually use;
-Register those five times and their average (of the five times);
-Do five solves with a regular, unmoded,unlubed rubik's brand cube;
-Register those five times and their average (of the five times);
-then post those times and averages.

Example:
ZhanChi:30.00, 30.00, 30.00, 30.00, 30.00
average:30.00

rubik's cube:??.??, ??.??, ??.??, ??.??, ??.??, 
average:??.??

Scrambles:
1-D R B' L' R D' F L' B' D L' F2 L' R' F D2 R U L2 D U' F' R2 B' U2

2-L2 U L' D' U2 F' D L2 F2 U L B2 L' F B2 D' F D F2 D2 B2 D' F2 B' U'

3-L' D F2 R2 D' F2 D2 R' L2 B2 U2 L2 U D' L2 D2 R' D2 F B U R B2 D' B

4-U' F2 R D2 L B' R F2 D' F2 B' L' F2 R2 L' F' L2 F U' B L F B' R' L'

5-B2 L2 D' F' D' F' D R' L' D' R' B' D R L' U' F2 D L2 R2 B' U2 D2 B2 L2

6-L F' B L2 F' R B' R D2 L2 R F2 D' R' L2 B' R2 U2 D2 F' D2 R2 D' L2 U'

7-D2 F' L2 B F' D' U2 F2 R2 D L2 R' U' R L U' L F' U B' F2 U R' B2 R2

8-F2 D L' R2 D R2 F B D2 R' D' R' B F L2 D' F' U R U' D2 R L D' L'

9-D' L' U' R B L2 U L2 R B' L2 R B' D' R2 L' D' R L2 D' U R2 L2 U2 D2

10-F2 U F L U R' U' R2 U R2 B' L2 B2 D' F R D2 B' R2 L' U2 D' R F2 D'

If you want the challenge to be even more accurate, use the same five scrambles for the both cubes.If you do this please say so.

Good luck!


----------



## Tao Yu (Nov 3, 2011)

Rubiks brand

Average of 5: 18.91
1. 19.16 
2. (22.20) 
3. 18.16
4. 19.43 
5. (16.68) OLL skip


Guhong
Average of 5: 11.66
1. (10.75) lolwatscramble.
2. (14.10) 
3. 12.38 
4. 11.72 
5. 10.88 

I don't think we should use the same scrambles as it might give you an advantage knowing the scramble beforehand

difference of 7.25 seconds


----------



## cunningcuber (Nov 3, 2011)

good point


----------



## legacy515 (Nov 3, 2011)

I'd imagine not many speedcubers have a brand new storebought just lying around. I have one that has seen extremely heavy use which you might consider "modded."


----------



## PandaCuber (Nov 3, 2011)

Okay
Im using a Zhanchi as my 'fast' cube and an Alpha V as my slow cube. Im using an unlubricated, unmodded, untensioned Alpha V(AV) so it really sucks. 
Method: Roux

Ao5 With Zhanchi- 23.32, 24.99, 20.62, 23.89, 20.97: 22.73

Ao5 With Slow AV- 25.49, 24.02, 26.63, 27.76, 22.54: 25.38

And I did not use the same scrambles because I would already know the outcome..:fp

Extra comments: It theres not much difference, cause with the turn speed that I had lost, it made up for with the great lookahead. Yes lockups are a huge pain, but it gives you time to think.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 3, 2011)

Rubik's brand (lubed):
Ao5: 21.97
00:22.04 
00:19.71 
00:24.99 
00:22.21 
00:21.65

Lubed and Modded Zhanchi:
ao5: 16.39
00:16.82	
00:18.34 
00:16.25	
00:16.11 
00:15.47

Difference: 5.58 seconds

I like this thread, just to see how much the cubes really affects times, based on how fast you are. You always hear the "It is the cuber, not the cube." But now we can get a rough idea, of if this is true or not, or to what extent this is true.

If this thread gets enough data I will make a cute little graph. The data will look like this: (This would be the data for me)

Average: 16.39
Difference between cubes: 5.58


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 3, 2011)

Storebought 14.06
Type C 12.77
Zhanchi 11.70

Edit: I just read 'unmodded'.
Mine has been sanded a little.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 3, 2011)

How do you account for hands getting warmed up?


----------



## PandaCuber (Nov 3, 2011)

Lucas Garron said:


> How do you account for hands getting warmed up?


 
It was about 7pm when I did these solves and ive been cubing all day, so i dont think its a HUGE factor.


----------



## jrb (Nov 3, 2011)

Storebought AO5:

24.88, 30.43, 30.06, 25.52, 30.46
stats: (hide)
number of times: 5/5
best time: 24.88
worst time: 30.46

current avg5: 28.67 (σ = 2.23)
best avg5: 28.67 (σ = 2.23)

session avg: 28.67 (σ = 2.23)
session mean: 28.27

Lubix Fusion AO5:

22.80, 24.91, 19.35, 21.93, 19.32
stats: (hide)
number of times: 5/5
best time: 19.32
worst time: 24.91

current avg5: 21.36 (σ = 1.46)
best avg5: 21.36 (σ = 1.46)

session avg: 21.36 (σ = 1.46)
session mean: 21.66


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 3, 2011)

normal avg 17.55(my avg of 100 today)
Zhanci:
16.98
20.47
17.87
17.09
17.70

avg: 17.55 (lol)

Diansheng unmodded unlube etc( very similar to Rubik's brand imo):
37.71
34.10
36.80
29.19
32.64

avg:34.51


must say this is a good thread


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 3, 2011)

Today I did OH with an unmodded, new, Rubik's brand cube. Just a single solve because I might break my fingers, but it was 1:15.04 (as opposed to my average of about 45 seconds)


----------



## emolover (Nov 3, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Storebought 14.06
> Type C 12.77
> Zhanchi 11.70
> 
> ...


 
A little? I thought you were the roux user with the heaviest modded rubik's brand ever that you got sub 15 with.


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 4, 2011)

emolover said:


> A little? I thought you were the roux user with the heaviest modded rubik's brand ever that you got sub 15 with.


Yes, yes I was. Then I did this horrible mod which killed it. I sawed off bits of the edges to make it like an fii.
So the one I'm using now is a new one that I modded basically the same as the other. But not as extreme!


----------



## Godmil (Nov 4, 2011)

Excellent thread idea, can't wait to try my solves. What I'm interested in graphing out is the percentage difference.
It's good to see evidence that kills the "It's the cuber not the cube" mantra that is too often misused.


----------



## MostEd (Nov 4, 2011)

Rubik's Brand Modded, lubed(the best rubik's cube out of the 2)
32.99, 25.36, 28.76, 33.21, 31.94
avg5: 31.23 (σ = 1.80)

Rubik's Brand Barely modded litle lubed(sucks kinda)
29.03, 34.21, 22.21, 33.04, 25.82
avg5: 29.30 (σ = 2.95)

Dayan Guhong(modded, lubed, really nice)
27.74, 33.42, 24.19, 28.97, 23.06
avg5: 26.97 (σ = 2.03)

There, used the same scrambles, actually JK.

Used QQ timer ones, seriously i rarely do poster scrambles


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 4, 2011)

You shouldn't use the same scrambles as you've gone through the solve already.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Nov 4, 2011)

Rubiks brands average of 100: 15.67
Guhong average 100: 12.31

3,3 sec difference but my storebought is amazing


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 4, 2011)

PandaCuber said:


> It was about 7pm when I did these solves and ive been cubing all day, so i dont think its a HUGE factor.



No, how do you account for hands getting warmed up throughout the session? I'm just noting that you should be careful that things like *what order you try the cubes in* might make a significant difference in times. Maybe it doesn't, but you're measuring exactly that difference – so you can't tell when it does.

(Note that a storebought might be easier to turn with hands that have been doing a few solves, while a good cube always handles decently. Or maybe it would be the other around, too: Storeboughts make your hands apply more force, which makes good cubes easier to turn consistently.)


----------



## Thorsten (Nov 4, 2011)

Rubiks Brand (lubed, but not played in, horrible cube):
Avg. of 5: 35.06

Rubiks Brand (lubed, broken in, my first cube):
Avg. of 5: 30:75

Guhong (lubed, modded, broken in, main cube):
Avg. of 5: 26:06 (can do better^^)


----------



## Ltsurge (Nov 4, 2011)

Lucas Garron said:


> No, how do you account for hands getting warmed up throughout the session? I'm just noting that you should be careful that things like *what order you try the cubes in* might make a significant difference in times. Maybe it doesn't, but you're measuring exactly that difference – so you can't tell when it does.
> 
> (Note that a storebought might be easier to turn with hands that have been doing a few solves, while a good cube always handles decently. Or maybe it would be the other around, too: Storeboughts make your hands apply more force, which makes good cubes easier to turn consistently.)


 
A good idea might be to use a store-bought then good cube alternating...


----------



## Ressiol (Nov 4, 2011)

Rubik's storebought (I haven't touched this one in ages)
19.32, 25.98, 17.37, 23.66, 27.68 = 22.99

Dayan GuHong (Lubix lube):
16.02, 19.63, 16.64, 16.35, 17.50 = 16.83

Average difference: 6.16

I'm thinking of the cuber's speed to be composed of turning speed and turn count. My idea is that if the cuber relies on his/her TPS more than his/her move count, the cube quality will have a much greater effect on the average differences between a really good and really bad cube, while the average difference lowers down if the cuber relies more on turn count (that means I rely more on TPS :3)


----------



## hcfong (Nov 5, 2011)

Rubik's storebought:
Average of 5: 1:13.77
1:30.10, 1:15.32, 1:12.68 1:03.51, 1:13.32

DaYan Guhong:
Average of 5: 50.50
43.12, 52.27, 49.97, 1:05.51, 49.25

Difference: 23.22 (enough time for an average cuber to do another one)


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 5, 2011)

I used qqtimer scrambles instead, so sue me. 

Dayan Guhong, my main cube, hasn't been cleaned in months, but whatever (also, only ever been lubed with jigaloo): 
Average of 5: 11.38
1. 11.42 L' B2 R D2 L F U L U2 D2 R' F2 R U2 L' B' F U L' R F L' U D' L 
2. (12.93) F L2 F D2 L U2 R' U2 L2 R2 F2 B2 U2 B R2 B D' F2 L R' F B2 L F U' 
3. (10.96) R' D2 R U2 D F' D U' L2 U L2 U' R2 D F' D B F' D L' F L2 U2 R2 U2 
4. 11.01 F U F2 L U B U2 R' D2 R2 L' U F B R2 U F R2 F' L B' U2 R2 F2 B2 
5. 11.70 F2 U2 L' R' U R' U R' L2 U' F' D' R B2 F2 U B L' U' B D2 B' D' B U 

I don't have a storebought, and I can't find my JSK clone, so I'm going to use my AV, which is completely unmodded, unlubed, at factory tension. Currently the worst cube I have on me. 
Average of 5: 12.72
1. (11.17) L R' U D' F U2 B2 D F' B R2 U R B' U' R D L2 F' L' D2 L' U' D R2 
2. 12.88 D B' R F2 D B U2 R' U F2 R' D2 L2 D2 U L' D B2 F' R2 F' L' D' F' D2 
3. (13.70) U L' R F' B L2 F D' L2 R' B R' D2 L U' R D2 R2 D2 U B R' F2 R' F' 
4. 13.54 B2 U L2 U' R' F2 B U' R' B2 F' R U R2 F R U2 L D R' B' U B D' L' 
5. 11.74 R D2 B2 U' F L2 R U' B' D' R B2 L' B' F L F' L B R B' L R' U' R2 

I also thought it would be interesting to do an average with my mini type A. It's a decent cube, has been re-tensioned, and has been lubed with jigaloo once. The thing is it's tiny and awkward to fingertrick, especially since I use Roux and want to spam 'dem M-slices. 
Average of 5: 13.52
1. 13.92 D2 F' B D2 B L D2 R B R U' R' U' R U R' F B U F U R2 U L2 U2 
2. 13.60 D' L2 R F' U' F2 B2 U2 F' R D2 B U2 B' L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 F2 D F2 L2 F R 
3. (11.50) D2 L' D2 F2 L U L' R' F2 D' R' D' U2 F L' U L' B2 U2 F' U' D2 F' D2 B' 
4. 13.03 R D' B2 L B R2 D' R2 B' U L F R D B' U F U' F' U' B F2 R' U' L 
5. (16.09) L D B R2 L B U B' D2 R' F' B' R2 U2 R2 F L' D' F' L2 R B L R2 B' 
(Interesting how this one was worse)

I might edit this post later with averages using my other cubes, but I have to head off to bed for now.


----------



## CommaYou (Nov 5, 2011)

(very) bad rubik's brand: 50.05, 41.54, 52.41, 47.47, 47.09 = *48.20*
good rubik's brand: 23.83, 26.74, 22.15, 24.82, 20.41 = *23.60*
alpha V (main): 25.56, 21.42, 22.51, 22.92, 20.07 = *22.28*


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 5, 2011)

lubed storebought with hand sanitizer+jigaloo  i know i was really stupid and im too lazy to clean it

1. 50.43 B2 R2 F2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 D' R2 D2 L U' L2 D' U' B' L' D B2 D'
2. 55.52 F2 U L2 D B2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 L' B U F2 R' L F' R2 D' R2 U
3. 41.89 L2 F2 U B2 F2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 F2 L' B D2 F' R2 B' U' L' D
4. 64.67 U L2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 B2 D' R2 U2 R B' F' R F L' B' U2 R' D R'
5. 88.77 D' B2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' L2 U R2 D' B' D' F L' F' L' F' R2 L ...............2 pops how WTF HOWWWWW
Avg-60.26

Alpha v-f lubed with lubix
1. 43.60 D B2 F2 D' B2 D B2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B R2 U R L B U F U' R2 D
2. 43.11 B2 D B2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 D F2 U2 R' D' F2 D2 B' L2 U' B' L F'
3. 43.13 F2 D R2 B2 L2 D B2 R2 U L2 U F' U B R D2 U' F R B D2
4. 47.13 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 U' R2 B2 D F U F2 L2 U2 F2 R' F2 L2 U'
5. 42.15 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 U L2 U L2 D2 L2 F D' L B' D R2 F2 R' U2 R U'
AVG-43.82


modded zhanchi lubed with lubix w/anchors
1. 45.88 D' F2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 D F2 R D F R' D' L' B2 R' B F'
2. 40.92 F2 R2 D B2 U F2 R2 B2 D' F2 U' F' D2 B' R' L2 F' U2 B' L2 D
3. 38.90 D R2 D' U R2 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 U' R U2 L B D B' R2 D2 F R U
4. 40.54 L2 D B2 D2 L2 U2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 F' L B2 D2 R D' F D' R U'
5. 32.45 D' B2 R2 U' F2 L2 D F2 U' F2 U F D' B F' L' D2 B' R' D R
AVG-39.74 T__T

diff between Alpha vf and rubik's- 16.44 seconds
zhanchi vs rubik's-20.52 sec
zhanchi vs A vf-4.08 seconds

when i was solving with the zhanchi, I overturned like crazy and that led to lockups,because i had to turn with force for 10 solves before that T___T


----------

